# MARSHALL...the NUMBER 2....check this out



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok..i know it's a ebay link..but this IS the holy grail basicaly..

MARSHALL AMP NUMBER 2 MADE A REAL COLLECTORS ITEM on eBay (end time 22-May-10 18:22:26 BST)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That's wild man. I want it


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Quoted purely for hilarity:



> Q: Do you still have the original receipt?
> A: Sorry im not quite sure what you mean? There is no original reciept as it was never sold. I made it back in 1962 and have kept it ever since


The bigger question, would I want this or should I hold out for a NARB?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this article states that there were 5 prototypes...and that the 6th version was the one used for production...

Jim Marshall Interview

i also read that jim marshall almost threw away the very first head he ever built...it resides safely in his museum these days...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bobb said:


> Quoted purely for hilarity:
> The bigger question, would I want this or should I hold out for a NARB?


OK..i'll bite..what's NARB?


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

al3d said:


> OK..i'll bite..what's NARB?


NARB is BRAN...backwards! (as in Ken Bran)!

These amps were put out by Jim Marshall back in the Rose-Morris era distribution days as a more profitable alternative to the Marshall as Rose-Morris was nipping Marshall in the butt with it's distribution deal (or something like that).

So it's really a re-branded Marshall.

Keith


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Basementhack said:


> NARB is BRAN...backwards! (as in Ken Bran)!
> 
> These amps were put out by Jim Marshall back in the Rose-Morris era distribution days as a more profitable alternative to the Marshall as Rose-Morris was nipping Marshall in the butt with it's distribution deal (or something like that).
> 
> ...



AH...thanks for the info. never seen those here at least.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll take it


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

al3d said:


> AH...thanks for the info. never seen those here at least.


Actually, I had the stories mixed up. The above explanation was the reason for the introduction of 'Park' amps by Jim Marshall.

The NARB amps were eveloped because a dealer in London wanted the same Marshall amps with a different name. So, Jim marshall thought that it would be fitting to name after his right-hand man! However, both Bran and Marshall didn't want an amp named after breakfast cereal! So, they spelled BRAN backwards. These are rare as it is believed that only a couple dozen or so were made.

Keith


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Another variation was the Kitchen-Marshall










And two "unauthorized" variations, the Arsehol and the Arsnall :bow:


----------



## Basementhack (Jan 25, 2009)

bobb said:


> Another variation was the Kitchen-Marshall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keith


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Budda said:


> I'll take it



Without asking about the neck profile ? :banana:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Huzzah! I told my friend about this, and then I realized....







You're going to want a backup!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

At 48 years old it'll likely need a cap job and a three prong. Get good foam line gym bag and your gig ready.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

good lord, 300,000 pounds for a tweed bassman clone built out of military surplus parts?

most of the DIY kits are probably better than that....but some nutball will probably buy it

I'll keep my Traynor YBA-1, thanks


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

this thread is one of the most interesting things I've ever read and seen concerning guitar. this is one of the biggest holy grails for electric guitar playing, period IMO. normally I'd be chastising someone who would buy a piece of vintage gear like this only to collect it but there are a few times where I think that looking the other way and treating a guitar or amp like a case queen is warranted. this is one of those very few times, yes it's a guitar amp but to me this is a form of living history. 

alright .. maybe it should be used enough to keep the proverbial cobwebs out of the circuitry. it would be relevant to my interests to hear this amp in action


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd think about it it it came with a decent speaker cabinet. 9kkhhd

I wonder what the warranty is, and if he'd issue a receipt? kkjuw


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that's what i call a simplistic way of looking at it.. 



bolero said:


> good lord, 300,000 pounds for a tweed bassman clone built out of military surplus parts?
> 
> most of the DIY kits are probably better than that....but some nutball will probably buy it
> 
> I'll keep my Traynor YBA-1, thanks


----------

